# !!!!!!!!Please vote for #61 AWESOME pic!!!!!!!!



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 6, 2012)

I entered a photo in the Delta waterfowl website contest of my son and nephew duck hunting this past season. Just had my cell phone and was surprised at what i got after I put it on the computer and really looked at it. It's photo #61 in the Feburary photo contest. Check it out and vote for it. It's an awesome pic of kid's enjoying the outdoors.

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/pix/index.php


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 6, 2012)

That is a very great picture!


----------



## lonesome dove (Feb 6, 2012)

that is one of the best pictures I have ever seen on here.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks for the votes Diver and lonesome dove


----------



## telco guy (Feb 6, 2012)

Voted! That is a great picture!


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 6, 2012)

Got my vote!!!

Awesome pic!!!!


----------



## jcop07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Man what a Pic, this should be on the cover of GON...


----------



## alan (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats a great pic! They will love to look at it when they get older.


----------



## stork19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool Pic. got my vote


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for the votes guys


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 8, 2012)

This should be on the cover of some outdoor magazine.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

That is one of the best hunting photos that I've ever seen.  I would love to see it again of the cover of GON or the hunting regs.


----------



## sevenmagg (Feb 8, 2012)

Got my vote


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 10, 2012)

beyond the contest, this should be in your family for generations.  great picture.


----------



## ranger1977 (Feb 10, 2012)

I voted for ya'. That is one of the best I have ever seen. A color or b/w framed version would look awesome in a trophy room/man cave.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pic.


----------



## Cooondog (Feb 12, 2012)

Vote submitted


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 12, 2012)

ranger1977 said:


> I voted for ya'. That is one of the best I have ever seen. A color or b/w framed version would look awesome in a trophy room/man cave.



I'm working on a nice barn wood frame for it. I'll post it up when i get it done.


----------



## ranger1977 (Feb 13, 2012)

WOODS N WATER said:


> I'm working on a nice barn wood frame for it. I'll post it up when i get it done.



Yes, do that.


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 13, 2012)

Done.  Great shot!

John I.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 13, 2012)

Great pic!


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 4, 2012)

We won 
Thanks everyone for voting


----------



## ranger1977 (Mar 16, 2012)

WOODS N WATER said:


> We won
> Thanks everyone for voting



 Cool, man.


----------



## lee42lee (Mar 17, 2012)

That is the best picture I have seen.


----------



## ts602 (Mar 18, 2012)

jcop07 said:


> Man what a Pic, this should be on the cover of GON...



WOW I agree.


----------



## bveihman (May 16, 2012)

*phinzy swamp*

you took that pict in phinzy swamp lol, i hunted that hole many of times


----------

